# Smok spiral rba needed



## Terence (4/10/17)

Hi guys

I got my wife a Smok G80 kit but it does not come with the rba do you know where I can get one?

Thanks


----------



## Terence (4/10/17)

I’m in Jhb and it is for the spiral tank


----------

